# Need help with my camper interior lights...



## davel (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a 1999 Jayco Lite Hawk.  When we bought it last year the guy who sold it said everything worked.  The lights in the rear of the camper did not work and he said it was just the bulbs.  We replaced the bulbs and they still don't work.  Even the electrical outlet in the rear by the sink doesn't work.  There is a switch next to the sink that turns the power on to the rear lights and outlet (I assume because it's like that in the front).  We have tried turning it on and off and that doesn't help.  I checked the breaker box and nothing is tripped...even turned it off and back on.
Any suggestions as to what is causing the lights and outlet not to work?  Is it a faulty switch?  If so, can I buy a replacement that will work with my camper?  Is there another switch we don't know about?
Thanks for the help!!
Dave


----------



## saltysenior (Oct 24, 2011)

go to google     do a search for----G F C I


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 24, 2011)

Is it the 12v lights or 110v?

The fixtures can go bad pretty easily if the camper has had water intrusion. Best bet is to pull the fixture and do a good look over and test for electrical current there also. The outlet could be bad also. They usually run the lights and everything else in series.


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, what he said....look for an outlet that has a reset button in the center. Maybe that is it.
  If not it could be a broken wire in the circuit. That is what happened to me. 
  Almost $300 for 6 feet of wire. $110 an hour for their service at Camping World to trace it down.
....and no, I don't think I will take it back thee again, I am in the wrong business for sure.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am guessing there may be a tripped GFCI outlet. Probably in the bathroom. It has a reset button. If that does not reset then you need to replace that outlet.


----------



## davel (Oct 24, 2011)

The GFCI outlets in the front of the camper did not have a reset button but I didn't check the one in the back.  I will check that this weekend.  If it doesn't work, I will try a new outlet.  Is it possible the switch that turns that section of the campers lights/outlet on has gone bad?
Thanks!


----------



## saltysenior (Oct 24, 2011)

if the outlets did not have a reset button, they are not the outlets you should be looking for......again ,google I F C I  and read the info...it will save you a lot of trouble in the future...by the way,they are there for a reason


----------



## davel (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks...I do know about GFCI outlets and why they are there.  I was just wondering about the switch that controls the lights in that section or if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 25, 2011)

Some one may have rewired that section at some time.....You will really need to trace the circuit down to see what's up...PS don't go to Camping World......................


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 25, 2011)

go to lowes and buy a $5 volt meter. check the outlets, take the covers off and you can reach in and check the wires. sometimes the outlets break, go bad. as with mobile homes the cheapest things are used in trailers.  you can check the bulbs with a meter.  i would do this before i spent lots of money on camper world.  lowes even has books at the entrance about wiring how to's. if you lived closer id be glad to help you. i just bought a 80 something camper and have been working on it. but start with a meter, and a simple electrical book.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure all the 120v outlets in campers have to be on GFCI.  They usually put the GFCI module as the first outlet in a run and then will have one or two more after it.  I know that's how my Hilo was wired when I had it.

Most of the small & midsize trailers have 12v systems for the lights.  If the other ones work with no shore power, then you have 12v lights.   I have seen the ones in my bath area get oxidized.  I pulled the housing cover and pulled and reseated the blade connector to refresh the connection.

Again, a good meter is a must have for any trailer owner IMO.


----------



## flogator (Oct 31, 2011)

GFI can be bad and not tripped!


----------



## davel (Oct 31, 2011)

It's not the GFCI plug...I checked and it works fine.  It's just the lights in the rear of the camper.
I will buy a volt meter and check each fixture to see if it's getting power.
There is a switch next to the sink and the GFCI plug.  I thought this might be a master switch for the rear of the camper but I don't know.  I guess the switch could be bad?
Any other thoughts?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 31, 2011)

davel said:


> It's not the GFCI plug...I checked and it works fine.  It's just the lights in the rear of the camper.
> I will buy a volt meter and check each fixture to see if it's getting power.
> There is a switch next to the sink and the GFCI plug.  I thought this might be a master switch for the rear of the camper but I don't know.  I guess the switch could be bad?
> Any other thoughts?



Yes it could be the switch! Get the volt meter!


----------



## davel (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok!!  Thanks!


----------

